# Health care



## flynnboy (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,
We are currently living in France but thinking of moving to Spain. One of our main considerations is health care provision. Here we had to register with the health system by getting a 'carte vitale' and in addition private complimentary health insurance. Exactly what will we have to do to qualify for health care in Spain as British expats ?

Thanks !


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

If you are a UK pensioner and receiving the UK pension you can apply for healthcare under the S1 scheme. If you are under pensionable age then you will need to have private healthcare but after a full year on the private healthcare and living in Spain legally you can join the Spanish healthcare system through the convenio especial where you pay about €60 monthly if under 60 or about €160 if over 60 years old.

Don't forget that after Brexit all the necessary requirements to get healthcare through the S1 could change. 


Steve


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have a Carte de Sejour permanant then this might be of interest but I believe you can only do it PRIOR to moving.

We had but didn't know about it until after. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/france-expat-forum-expats-living-france/1246945-moving-france-holder-eu-permanent-residence-ec-directive-2009-103-a.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> If you have a Carte de Sejour permanant then this might be of interest but I believe you can only do it PRIOR to moving.
> 
> We had but didn't know about it until after.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/france-expat-forum-expats-living-france/1246945-moving-france-holder-eu-permanent-residence-ec-directive-2009-103-a.html


Interesting.

However permanent residency doesn't in itself give access to state healthcare in Spain.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I tend to think that the OP is not the holder of an S1, given that if he is already resident in France he would surely know about the S1, unless he is just asking about what health costs it would not cover in Spain - his question lacks some clarity.

Edit: OTOH France allows anyone, EU citizen or not, to access its health care system once they can prove 3 months' legal residence via th required documentation. The French system also provides 100% cover for a variety of conditions and you can pick and choose what you want in terms of top up cover through literally hundreds of providers.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> I tend to think that the OP is not the holder of an S1, given that if he is already resident in France he would surely know about the S1, unless he is just asking about what health costs it would not cover in Spain - his question lacks some clarity.
> 
> Edit: OTOH France allows anyone, EU citizen or not, to access its health care system once they can prove 3 months' legal residence via th required documentation. The French system also provides 100% cover for a variety of conditions and you can pick and choose what you want in terms of top up cover through literally hundreds of providers.


And also, whilst complimentary health insurance ( a mutuelle, to give it its proper name and which the OP mentions) is desirable and should be taken into consideration, it is not obligatory.


----------



## ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo (Oct 22, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> Don't forget that after Brexit all the necessary requirements to get healthcare through the S1 could change.


I'm STILL waiting for the official word on this. :help:


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo said:


> I'm STILL waiting for the official word on this. :help:


Nobody knows yet but hopefully after January 31st or throughout the transition period thing may become clearer.

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo said:


> I'm STILL waiting for the official word on this. :help:


Aren't we all!  The official position is that the British governnment is "negotiating arrangements" with other countries. They have already passed the law enabling S1 and EHIC to continue indiefinitely, so it won't have to go through Parliament again. But they will probably be arguing about how much they give member states to provide healthcare for pensioners, which I believe is currently around €3000 a year.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Aren't we all!  The official position is that the British governnment is "negotiating arrangements" with other countries. They have already passed the law enabling S1 and EHIC to continue indiefinitely, so it won't have to go through Parliament again. But they will probably be arguing about how much they give member states to provide healthcare for pensioners, which I believe is currently around €3000 a year.


Is that enabling current S1 or future S1s?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Is that enabling current S1 or future S1s?


The International Healthcare law which was passed a year ago gives them the power to provide whatever services they see fit for UK citizens living or travelling overseas - EHIC, S1 or something completely new. It could include future S1s but I doubt it somehow. It's not even guaranteed that they will keep the current ones going. We'll just have to wait and see and hope it doesn't take too long, because it's a big deal for many of us.


----------

